# Schnäppchenalarm: Beide PCGH-Notebooks ab sofort zum Jubiläumspreis [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Schnäppchenalarm: Beide PCGH-Notebooks ab sofort zum Jubiläumspreis [Anzeige]*

					Zum zwölfjährigen Geburtstag von PC Games Hardware bietet Medion die beiden aktuellen Gaming-Notebooks, die nach Vorgaben der PCGH-Redaktion gebaut wurden, zum Vorteilspreis aus. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Schnäppchenalarm: Beide PCGH-Notebooks ab sofort zum Jubiläumspreis [Anzeige]*


----------



## Cuddleman (28. September 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenalarm: Beide PCGH-Notebooks ab sofort zum Jubiläumspreis [Anzeige]*

Bisher waren ja wenigstens Namen mit Nummern für die Grafikkarten gängig, doch hier heißt die, wie der GDDR5-Ram, groß ist. 
Jungs, das ändert mal, sieht besser aus und ist dann unmißverständlich aus den Tabellen zu entnehmen. 
Viel Glück!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenalarm: Beide PCGH-Notebooks ab sofort zum Jubiläumspreis [Anzeige]*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Bisher waren ja wenigstens Namen mit Nummern für die Grafikkarten gängig, doch hier heißt die, wie der GDDR5-Ram, groß ist.
> Jungs, das ändert mal, sieht besser aus und ist dann unmißverständlich aus den Tabellen zu entnehmen.
> Viel Glück!


 
Thx. Ein Excel-Bug. Ich ändere es.

Marco


----------



## polarwolf (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenalarm: Beide PCGH-Notebooks ab sofort zum Jubiläumspreis [Anzeige]*

Die GTX 670m ist eine Fermi-Karte, deren Chip im 40nm-Verfahren hergestellt wird, schade, eine moderne Kepler oder mobilie Radeon hätten dem Notebook besser gestanden meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## einblumentopf (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenalarm: Beide PCGH-Notebooks ab sofort zum Jubiläumspreis [Anzeige]*

War da Harry Potter am Werk oder wie schafft es das 17" Book mit gleicher Akkukapazität 3h länger zu laufen? 

Zu den Books: Preis ist nicht schlecht, ich suche eigentlich derzeit genau so etwa. Die Thermi Karte schreckt mich allerdings ab. Ich warte wohl lieber noch auf die 5. Edition mit der heute vorgestellten GTX670MX auf Kepler Basis.


----------



## flasha (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schnäppchenalarm: Beide PCGH-Notebooks ab sofort zum Jubiläumspreis [Anzeige]*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> War da Harry Potter am Werk oder wie schafft es das 17" Book mit gleicher Akkukapazität 3h länger zu laufen?
> 
> Zu den Books: Preis ist nicht schlecht, ich suche eigentlich derzeit genau so etwa. Die Thermi Karte schreckt mich allerdings ab. Ich warte wohl lieber noch auf die 5. Edition mit der heute vorgestellten GTX670MX auf Kepler Basis.


 
Gibt es dazu denn schon einen angestrebten Termin? Wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr oder?


----------

